# another old factory...chemical i think



## strollingbones

da man went with me....it was so neat...he has never gone with me....he pointed out that "guard dogs" sign....not a friggin dog to be seen....he helped me climb a half wall...next to the fence..then when i was gonna jump the fence ....he mentions that he will stay on the outside.....words like bail were mentioned and then he says this "when your fat ass get stuck on the fence"  etc...


----------



## Mr. H.

Other than the windows it looks in great shape. What went on there? Any pics from the inside?


----------



## strollingbones

no...my fat ass cant jump or climb the fence...i put the camera thru the fence...its surrounded by a 10 ft fence...even on the half wall..it look pretty hard to do...i think it was an old chemical plant for eastmen kodak....remember photos? lol.....i cant get inside....there is one i think i can get inside of...but i have to be totally stealth...

i like old buildings....deserted ones....


----------



## Dr.House

I like this one the best....

Do you post-process at all (Photoshop or Elements, etc.)?

I think this would look really good as a black & white with the contrast higer and more of a "darker" look....


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

strollingbones said:


> no...my fat ass cant jump or climb the fence..



then cut the fence...

Urban decay: a preview of things to come.


----------



## strollingbones

lol@cut the fence that would be vandalism of private property......right now i figure at worse the watchman catches me.....but they are not bad to call cops....


----------



## strollingbones

house i could make an av if my life depended on it.....much less photoshop


----------



## Andrew2382

cool..I used to love going into abandoned buildings also.

In Staten Island where I grew up there were 2 Abandoned buildings that kids used to go to and throw parties in.  Some say they were haunted etc...you would find a few word satanic items but was very cool to go in late at night.

These are pics from the Staten Island Monastery, abandoned for over 30 years







































































I always wanted to turn that place into a massive nightclub and rename it "The Bell Tower"...but they tore it down last year because of all the kids going into it


----------



## Andrew2382

Old Seaview Hospital, Abandoned 50 or so years...still standing today on Staten Island


----------



## strollingbones

those are really nice...now i will have to get inside those old plants


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

strollingbones said:


> those are really nice...now i will have to get inside those old plants



premeditation...


----------



## Mr. H.

Dr.House said:


> I like this one the best....
> 
> Do you post-process at all (Photoshop or Elements, etc.)?
> 
> I think this would look really good as a black & white with the contrast higer and more of a "darker" look....



That's a nice crop, doc. With apologies to stromboli I went ahead and did the b-w treatment.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

If you ever come up north Bones Del, Article, and/or myself can take you to Cordage park where you can easily get inside some old hemp rope factories and other factories


----------



## Dr.House

Mr. H. said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one the best....
> 
> Do you post-process at all (Photoshop or Elements, etc.)?
> 
> I think this would look really good as a black & white with the contrast higer and more of a "darker" look....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice crop, doc. With apologies to stromboli I went ahead and did the b-w treatment.
Click to expand...


I did one too, but photobucket is blocked at work, so I'll have to wait to upload...


----------



## Andrew2382

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> If you ever come up north Bones Del, Article, and/or myself can take you to Cordage park where you can easily get inside some old hemp rope factories and other factories



yeah..if you want I know a few abandoned project buildings in Brooklyn that have people that would love to meet little white women like yourself


----------



## Missourian

I was in Detroit 2 weeks ago.

It seemed like every other building was a deserted factory.

Maybe Sealy or another Michigander can tell me what some of them are if I post a map.

BRB.


----------



## Dr.House

I uploaded it here on USMB (resized due to album requirements):


----------



## Missourian

42.328862,-83.078055 - Google Maps

 <http://maps.google.com/maps?q=42.32...Qah_zjMDqX_0t8z1GcF-3w&cbp=12,185.46,,0,-7.98>


This one is a factory on the east side of I-75 south of downtown at the junction of I-96.

<42.345497,-83.046126 - Google Maps>

<http://maps.google.com/maps?q=42.34...wufJuyhuY8A_ppdV3hF_qg&cbp=12,156.68,,0,-17.5>


This one is an abandon tenement downtown where I-75 makes it's turn to the north.

In the pictures from the street level on google maps, the building have windows, now every one is gone.


----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


> 42.328862,-83.078055 - Google Maps
> 
> <42.328862,-83.078055 - Google Maps>
> 
> 
> This one is a factory on the east side of I-75 south of downtown at the junction of I-96.
> 
> <42.345497,-83.046126 - Google Maps>
> 
> <42.345497,-83.046126 - Google Maps>
> 
> 
> This one is an abandon tenement downtown where I-75 makes it's turn to the north.
> 
> In the pictures from the street level on google maps, the building have windows, now every one is gone.




Aha!

I found one.

The factory wasn't a factory at all.

It's the abandoned Michigan Central Station.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_A                  perfect example of Urban Decay in America known as Detroit's abandoned                  train station. A.K.A. Michigan Central Station. Michigan                  Central Station once was a thriving epicenter for the city of                  Detroit and the whole Midwest. Now the abandoned train station                  sits with most of it's windows broken. _[/FONT]
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The                  architecture of the building is beautiful and definitely deserves                  to be saved.[/FONT]_​_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]_​ 

About 100 more cool pics at the website...Detroit's Abandoned Train Station-- Michigan Central Station. Detroit, Michigan..:: Detroit Photos by Seedetroit.com ::..


----------



## Mr. H.

Dr.House said:


> I uploaded it here on USMB (resized due to album requirements):



Aha! That's the ticket.


----------



## Missourian

Found a cool website:

Infiltration: Abandoned Sites FAQ

[FONT=geneva,arial]Abandoned buildings are very popular sites for infiltration -- it seems silly to allow buildings so wonderful to simply sit empty.​[/FONT]


----------

